# specialized tarmac pro sl4 Sram Red Help



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

I was wondering what all think about the components that come on the Sram Red Tarmac pro sl4?

And, are the cranks that come on it (specialized pro fact) the same as the sworks fact. Wondering if the specialized pro fact cranks are good or not? I currently have force on my bike and wondering if they are at least as good.

Much thanks for any answers everyone.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't have a Spesh crank, so take my opinion with a grain of NaCl ... but CW on the cranks is that they are as good as other premium cranks... which is code for "...practically as good as Shimano." With BB30, they are a lot lighter than Shimano, however... about a quarter pound lighter. And you get more heel clearance with BB30, which is only important if you are pigeon-toes, like I am. If your only barrier is the crank, then I say go freakin' for it. The crank is not holding anything back.

Re: other components .... How Specialized gets away with downgrading the brakes (Force Brakes and Ultegra Brakes) on a $5000 bike is beyond me (It's the principle of it ... Should be full DA or Red group, and not downgraded brakes.)

My last insight >>> A bike with 2011 Sram Red is tough choice now, since Sram Red 2012 (better) is on the market and DA 11-Speed is just around the corner ... this makes me think that waiting three months till 2012 clearances start or five months until new 2013 bikes are out might be worth it. This is always a factor, every year ... but maybe this year more than ever.


----------



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome insight and advice! Do you know if the cranks on the Tarmac Pro SL4 Sram Red are the same as the ones on the Sworks SL4? Looks like they are different but Specialized seems to only sell one crankset on their website. A friend of mine said, first thing you need to do is replace those crappy specialized cranks. I thought they were pretty good as you described, but wanted to get some feedback. Like you say, hate to dish out all the cash on a nice bike only to find out some of the parts aren't that good. BTW - I do race and have pretty good results, so a solid bike is important to me. I'll probably switch out the handlebars and stem.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Haters gonna hate. 

Look for reviews on the Spesh cranks, but I've also heard they are decent. They wouldn't put them on one of their top of the line bikes if they weren't good enough to at least keep up with Sram Red. 

To answer your question, I think there are Spesh cranks and then S-works cranks that might vary a bit in weight and maybe every so slightly stiffness. S-works cranks only come on s-works bikes. 


I'd say if you can wait a little bit, see what the discounts are going to be a on a bike like that once the new Red group comes out. Nothing wrong with the old Red group at all (I ride it now) but you might get a cheaper bike if newer stuff is released.


----------

